# Back to Back Service



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I back to back every chance I get.:thumbsup:


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

sparkyob said:


> Is there any code issues with installing a meter base/panel back to back? Have done this several times in the past. Just wondering. I can't seem to find any code refrence in the NEC. I am located in Ohio and we follow the Nec, no local city addendums. I am on the 2008 code cycle.


 The only thing I can think of is wire bending space issues if you really want to get technical about it.
I've seen a lot of that but I've also seen gutters behind the "back to back" instead of the pnl.

This is my favorite forum next to the motorcycle forum I visit from time to time, I am glad I found this thread to answer bcause I felt exposed for a long time with that transformer thread.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Only problem with back to back services is they don't make PVC nipples.

Some guys get them from the hardware store, but they are kept in the plumbing isle.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Only problem with back to back services is they don't make PVC nipples.
> 
> Some guys get them from the hardware store, but they are kept in the plumbing isle.


 

2 connectors and a short piece of pvc and YOU have just made a nipple. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> 2 connectors and a short piece of pvc and YOU have just made a nipple. :whistling2:


Yes.. I do that also

PVC male adapter and chase nipple also is a good combo.

Sometimes one setup is too short or too long, but a hack saw can fine tune it:jester:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I hate nipples I have to chase......


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. A fellow employee was commenting to me that it was illegal. I asked him to give me proof...code section, but he couldn't. I guess I was just second guessing myself. Thanks again for all of the responses. By the way, I have already completed the install & had the job inspected with no problems. Sorry, forgot to take pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Yes.. I do that also
> 
> PVC male adapter and chase nipple also is a good combo.
> 
> Sometimes one setup is too short or too long, but a hack saw can fine tune it:jester:


 


Ive been known to just use a 2" connector.....


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I back to back every chance I get.:thumbsup:


That's too much information.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Yes.. I do that also
> 
> PVC male adapter and chase nipple also is a good combo.
> 
> Sometimes one setup is too short or too long, but a hack saw can fine tune it:jester:


How are you bonding that chase nipple on a service?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

bob badger said:


> how are you bonding that chase nipple on a service?


pvc.....


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I didnt know they made a pvc chase nipple.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I didnt know they made a pvc chase nipple.


 
It looks almost like a PVC reducing bushing.. but the sides are rounded


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Only problem with back to back services is they don't make PVC nipples.
> 
> Some guys get them from the hardware store, but they are kept in the plumbing isle.


:laughing:


----------

